# Help Powering a Wiper Motor



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

I just bought a 1995 Jeep wiper motor from eBay, received it today. Part number seems to be ASMD 849100-2178 12V. It looks in fairly good shape, but I want to quickly test it to make sure it works.

As I look at the plug, there are the following wires: blue, black red, green, white. My question is, which wires will make this turn, and what do I do for a 12v power supply? Will computer power supply's work or will I need to buy something? Thanks!


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

All of my wiper motors have been 1.5 amp 12V
I think its best to buy a wall wart for it.
Great prices on those at sciplus.com
I will allow another smarter person to tell you about the wires.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Have a look at monsterguts.com. They show wiring for one of their motors. There are probably several ways to connect it.

Most of us power our motors on either 5v or 12v. Depending upon the power and the way it's connected, the speed will change.

I'd look through the internet for search words: Jeep wiper wiring.

You'll find answers like this....click. Here's a jeep wiring diagram that might help, but it's not specifically for 1995....click


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I believe this diagram comes from a 1995 Jeep Grand Cherokee.










Does the plug on your motor look anything like this?


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I would definately second monster guts.They have the wire adaptors that just plug right on and make it so easy to set up.I also really like thier threaded rod adaptor package for ease of mounting.


----------



## Alucard (Jul 21, 2009)

Check out Scary Terry's wiper moter page here. It will tell you everything. Don't forget to go to page 2 for the wiring diagram.


----------



## halloweenguy (Dec 27, 2006)

These work great for wiper motors or servos. These are 5 volts @ 3.75a so they make the wiper motor just run slower.

http://www.allelectronics.com/make-a-store/item/PS-537/5VDC-3.7A-SWITCHING-POWER-SUPPLY/-/1.html

or you could use this one for faster operation needs:
http://monsterguts.com/electric-motors-for-props/12-volt-5-amp-power-supply/prod_11.html


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks guys, I'm battling a crashed hard drive now so focus is diverted.


----------



## kid (Feb 19, 2010)

Did you buy a front or rear wiper motor? I have a 95 Grand Cherokee, and the rear wiper motors are known for being bad...especially buying used. I'm on my 3rd. Let me know which it is, and check polarity on mine.


----------

